# Democratic Confederalism



## A New Name (Sep 29, 2016)

So I caught something just published in the library and I got reading about Rojava (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rojava#Community_government), specially the "technical" about social ordering and a bit about Democratic Confederalism (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Democratic_Confederalism) and was fascinated to see a, roughly said, spawn of a mass of independent communities working together and being recognized and worked towards. 

I'm interested in hearing toughts from each one of you.


----------



## Slingshot Collective (Sep 30, 2016)

Oh cool, thanks for checking that out. You can read Ocalan's Democratic Confederalism for free here:

http://www.freeocalan.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/09/Ocalan-Democratic-Confederalism.pdf

We've already posted sort of a lot about the Revolution on here, tumblr, etc...


----------



## A New Name (Oct 1, 2016)

Thank YOU for that.
Please give me a link to a thread you've made here about it, other than the library addition. I'd like to check it out for a discussion.


----------



## A New Name (Oct 1, 2016)

Another thing that you might be able to help me with: I'm looking to read "A small key can open a big door". As I do not want to buy it, do you know of a place where I can download a copy with the blessings of those who wrote it?


----------

